# Medizinische Software - Binärcodierte Dateien auslesen



## Blabliblubs (27. Mai 2010)

Hi,

ich habe einen Satz Daten bekommen, die ausgelesen werden sollen. Die Daten stammen von einem medizinischen Programm namens "Cardio Day" http://www.getemed.net/index.php?mid=34&vid=&lang=de

Jedes mal, wenn eine Untersuchung stattgefunden hat legt das Programm einen Ordner mit einem Haufen von Files an (~ 34mb), darunter:


*.txt
*.csv
*.dat

Dateien.




In der CSV Datei sind einige Daten, angeblich nicht alle, enthalten, die ich leicht rausziehen sollte (Q-P Werte, Median etc pe pe). Aber die *.dat Dateien sind mit keinem Editor lesbar und genau da sollen auch noch einige Daten versteckt sein, die ich brauche: 




Nach einigen Recherchen stieß ich auf den Begriff der "Binärcodierung" und dass man sowas nicht so einfach auslesen kann. Meine Frage an euch wie würdet ihr rangehen, um die *dat Dateien auszulesen? An den Hersteller wenden und falls ja was genau erfragen oder eine andere Idee?

Gruß


----------



## deepthroat (27. Mai 2010)

Hi.





Blabliblubs hat gesagt.:


> Meine Frage an euch wie würdet ihr rangehen, um die *dat Dateien auszulesen? An den Hersteller wenden und falls ja was genau erfragen oder eine andere Idee?


Frag den Hersteller nach dem Format der .dat Datei bzw. ob evtl. eine Bibliothek zum Lesen der Daten bereitgestellt wird.

Gruß


----------



## tombe (27. Mai 2010)

> In der CSV Datei sind einige Daten, angeblich nicht alle, enthalten, die ich leicht rausziehen sollte (Q-P Werte, Median etc pe pe). Aber die *.dat Dateien sind mit keinem Editor lesbar und genau da sollen auch noch einige Daten versteckt sein, die ich brauche:



Du schreibst es seinen "...angeblich nicht alle..." oder auch "...da sollen auch noch einige Daten versteckt sein...". Du hast aber schon selber geprüft ob nicht doch alle der benötigten Daten in den TXT- oder CSV-Dateien zu finden sind? Nicht das du dich da auf die Aussage verlässt und es nachher gar nicht stimmt.

Ansonsten würde ich mal beim Hersteller nachfragen ob es nicht eine Art ODBC-Treiber für diese *.DAT Dateien gibt. Sind sicher irgendwelche Datenbankdateien die mit einem entsprechenden Treiber gelesen werden können.

Die andere Frage ist halt auch ob der Hersteller überhaupt will das diese Daten außer mit ihrer Software lesbar gemacht werden können!!


----------



## Blabliblubs (27. Mai 2010)

Ok, dann werde ich als erstes beim Hersteller anfragen. Halte euch auf den laufenden.


----------



## Blabliblubs (27. Mai 2010)

tombe hat gesagt.:


> Die andere Frage ist halt auch ob der Hersteller überhaupt will das diese Daten außer mit ihrer Software lesbar gemacht werden können!!



Ja, ein berechtigter Einwand. Ich hoffe der Hersteller kommt mir ein wenig entgegen oder wie dein Vorredner (schreiber) schon anmerkte. Vllt ist es garnicht nötig die Dateien auszulesen, weil 100% sicher bin ich mir nicht. Es kann durchaus sein, dass alle Daten im CSV bereitgestellt werden. 

Gruß


----------



## Blabliblubs (28. Mai 2010)

*Aus reiner Vollständigkeit *

Der Hersteller hat geantwortet:  

_Nicht alle Daten sind im *.csv gespeichert, denn dazu wäre, aufgrund der Datenemenge, das Format denkbar ungeeignet. Stattdessen bieter er mir ein Kommandozeilentool an mit dem ich die Daten aus dem *.dat Format herausziehen könnten. Er müsste nur wissen was genau extrahiert werden soll._

Es kann also gut sein, dass mein Problem damit schon behoben wurde. Ich warte nur noch auf die Antwort der Ärze und dann schauen wir mal, ob das Tool die gewünschten Ergebnisse mit sich bringt. Vllt ist dieses Tool ja auch auf andere "Anwendungsgebiete" anwendbar.....sofern jmd dasselbe Problem hat (hatte/haben wird) wie ich könnte man es ggfs anwenden/modifizieren (reine Spekulation). Eine Meldung von mir sollte noch kommen. 

Gruß


----------

